# The Major (Ghost in the Shell) vs Master Chief



## HumanWine (Dec 16, 2007)

Master Chief -cybernetically enhanced supersoldier 



Respect Thread :[ASF]_Da_Capo_II_-_Episode_08_[Xvid]

The Major- Highly reinforced prosthetic body, Real-time cyberbrain hacking capability, Therm-optic camouflage, Martial arts expert, high intelligence
(sorry cant find a respect thread)





They are all using UNSC Weapons:     

who takes this?

*Chief *DOESNT* get Cortana but Motoko cant hax into Chief.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2007)

Good fight, and with two of my favorite fictional characters...



Normal blunt force trauma would be ineffective, against both, so CQC would be a simple distraction at best. *Advantage: draw.*

Both are incredibly strong, but MC has more actual feats of strength. *Advantage: MC.*

Motoko's fast for a normal human, but nothing above peak.  She does, however, have special programs that give her almost bullet timing qualities.  MC himself is a confirmed bullet timer and is stated to view combat in slow motion.  Even with all of this, both are not infallible, and do get hit from time to time.  *Advantage: draw.*

The durability of both is superb, but MC has a clear advantage with his energy shielding.  Although, Motoko's no slouch herself: 


It is for this reason that I initially said that CQC would be ineffective at best.  In overall "able to take shitness," Motoko has the advantage, because the Spartan armor is mainly made to take plasma and heat trauma, and not necessarily blunt force.  Although, MC's shielding is _rechargeable_, so... *Advantage: draw.*

While MC has the advantage in strength, Motoko has the advantage in special tech.  One is her ability to remotely hack computer systems without actually plugging into them.  The other is her active camo.  *Advantage: Motoko.*

Conclusion: Even with MC having advantages in one major area, strength, it's usefulness is hampered by them both using automatic weapons.

While Motoko can remotely hack computer systems, it's unclear if she'd be able to do anything to the advanced tech of the MC's suit.  

Also, even though she can use active camo, it's not as if the MC is a stranger to camouflage...

*Winner: good question...*


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 16, 2007)

Does the chief have Cortana or not?

This would be a big factor in whether Motoko can hack his suit, I think.


----------



## Gig (Dec 16, 2007)

I would have to go with Mokoto here though close as hell she has the edge on accuracy and agility thanks to targeting soft were which has been show to be able to hit incoming bullets. 

She has top notch agility as shown the Jardy episode where she owns the two hoe looking body guards then dodges the fire from the guy with the Uzi by jumping up over his fire doing this while getting out her own weapon.

If master chief get’s in close though Mokoto is fucked despite being strong her self and having top notch martial arts skills she is no match for the chief’s casual jeep flipping super strength. 

Her best bet is avoiding chief with camo (it might help for awhile) attempt some cyber hacking just for the sake of it while attempting to get in a head shot via targeting soft ware.

If cheif gets Cortana Mokoto sould get tachikoma to even out the numbers


----------



## Wesley (Dec 16, 2007)

^ I'd forgotten about the armor stepping on him.  Seems inconsistent though.  I don't think he's bulletproof since they're always running around with low caliber pistols.  They'd use higher caliber weapons if cyborgs were resistant to small arms.

You had Bato-san handling an anti-tank mini-gun by hand.  That's an amazing demonstration of strength, since he could still handle it while firing.  Though it's not like he had to aim it.  Anyway he's stronger than the Major by an unknown degree, but they're probably in the same ballpark.

By comparison, I'm not sure how canon the MC's casual flipping of tanks is.  If it is, he ought to be way stronger than the Major.



> If cheif gets Cortana Mokoto sould get tachikoma to even out the numbers



He'd Tachikoma-jack him.


----------



## Red (Jan 15, 2008)

I was aware that in Gits:Innocence and the original Gits movie she merged with a hacker entity and that boosted her hacking abilities by a lot.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 15, 2008)

My bets on the Major. Having played Halo beforez. I still think Major would win. I can't cite specific feats however and I'm terrible at explaining things.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 15, 2008)

Can't Cortana hack the Major, and finish it that way?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2008)

Chief fell 2 miles from the atmosphere in a blaze of fire and survived without any damage...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> My bets on the Major. Having played Halo beforez. I still think Major would win. I can't cite specific feats however and I'm terrible at explaining things.



Halo would be too easy, even on Legendary, if you played the Chief as he really is.  

Master Chief beats her pretty easily.  He's got experience dealing with camo like Motoko's, and with enemies that are stronger, faster, and more durable then he is.  Not to mention that while Motoko appears to be rather durable while being stepped on, bullets still hurt, even if pain won't be felt.

Motoko gets shot.  Gets shot some more.  And has his braincase crushed.

Where Chief would get shot, return fire, duck and roll for cover, recharge his shields, and get back into it.  Basically he can afford to take a little risk.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Halo would be too easy, even on Legendary, if you played the Chief as he really is.
> 
> Master Chief beats her pretty easily.  He's got experience dealing with camo like Motoko's, and with enemies that are stronger, faster, and more durable then he is.  Not to mention that while Motoko appears to be rather durable while being stepped on, bullets still hurt, even if pain won't be felt.
> 
> ...



True also the equalization of weapons really hurts Makoto. Also given his feats it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to say that the MC could just rip her apart.


----------



## mfair4d (Jan 15, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> True also the equalization of weapons really hurts Makoto. Also given his feats it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to say that the MC could just rip her apart.



she is pretty strong herself.


----------



## Red (Jan 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Halo would be too easy, even on Legendary, if you played the Chief as he really is.
> 
> Master Chief beats her pretty easily.  He's got experience dealing with camo like Motoko's, and with enemies that are stronger, faster, and more durable then he is.  Not to mention that while Motoko appears to be rather durable while being stepped on, bullets still hurt, even if pain won't be felt.
> 
> ...


So basically your argument is "Major loses cause she just stands there"?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> So basically your argument is "Major loses cause she just stands there"?



Where did I say that?  A bullet is going to put a crimp in Motoko's style, which would result in bullets hitting their target.  Basically Motoko's lost as soon as there's an injury.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Where did I say that?  A bullet is going to put a crimp in Motoko's style, which would result in bullets hitting their target.  Basically Motoko's lost as soon as there's an injury.



She turns off her sense mechanism or whatever it's called that turns off all physical feeling. 

You _seriously_ underestimate Motoko.



Wesley said:


> Motoko gets shot.  Gets shot some more.  And has his braincase crushed.
> 
> Where Chief would get shot, return fire, duck and roll for cover, recharge his shields, and get back into it.  Basically he can afford to take a little risk.



So Chief gets to dodge all he wants but Motoko can't. 

Good logic there buddy.


----------



## Gig (Jan 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Where did I say that?  *A bullet is going to put a crimp in Motoko's style*, which would result in bullets hitting their target.  Basically Motoko's lost as soon as there's an injury.



That depends on how powerful the gun is Kuze took multiple submachine gun rounds and all it did was damage his skin he also showed the ability to dodge machine gun fire he did all this with an outdated body while the majors body is state of the art and has also been able to dodge automatica fire. 

Kuze blocks rounds from Batau?s rifle
watch it here! 

Mokoto dodging automatic fire 
watch it here!


----------



## Red (Jan 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Where did I say that?  A bullet is going to put a crimp in Motoko's style, which would result in bullets hitting their target.  Basically Motoko's lost as soon as there's an injury.


She's a cyborg with insane durability, she got stepped on by a several ton tank-bot I doubt a few bullets would cripple her.

Also cortana cannot hack into her when she's in stand alone mode.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> That depends on how powerful the gun is Kuze took multiple submachine gun rounds and all it did was damage his skin he also showed the ability to dodge machine gun fire he did all this with an outdated body while the majors body is state of the art and has also been able to dodge automatica fire.
> 
> Kuze blocks rounds from Batau?s rifle
> watch it here!
> ...



Kuze was using a special high end model.  They were rather surprised by him and couldn't keep up at all, despite his body having worn out a bit with age.  You'll have to prove Motoko's is at least as good as his was.  Simply stating Motoko's body is state of the art doesn't prove anything as to it's capabilities or nature.

And even if one bullet is neglible, the point still stands that the Chief has the advantage in a firefight.  Also the mech stomp doesn't prove a resistance to bullets.  Motoko's skeleton could handle the load, nothing more.  Obviously it didn't effect things like muscles or motor fuctions as a bullet hitting the right place would.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> She's a cyborg with insane durability, she got stepped on by a several ton tank-bot I doubt a few bullets would cripple her.
> 
> Also cortana cannot hack into her when she's in stand alone mode.



LOL what proof that she can't be hacked by Cortana please.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 15, 2008)

How would Chief have a clear advantage in a firefight? Motoko is an extremely smart battle tactician as proved countless times during the series (especially the episode where they showed the past of Saito, the sniper. Where Motoko was said to be so good in battle that even if Saito shot, his bullet would just get countered by her precision). 

And a multi ton robot stepping on Motoko doesn't necessarily compare with the piercing force of a bullet but it does show that one or two bullets isn't going to do anything. And Motoko is hardly sedimentary in battle that one would be able to get multiple shots on her. If anything she was shown to have ridiculous leg strength as she was able to jump out from a window and proceed to the top of the building by systematically jumping in between two buildings. She definitely has enough of a burst speed in combat to keep a few bullets off of her.



Ulfgar said:


> LOL what proof that she can't be hacked by Cortana please.



Can you give more info on Cortana? Her overall capabilities etc...

Motoko is no chump when it comes to hacking. Not to mention she can go into autistic mode and you wouldn't be able to hack her.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 15, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> How would Chief have a clear advantage in a firefight? Motoko is an extremely smart battle tactician as proved countless times during the series (especially the episode where they showed the past of Saito, the sniper. Where Motoko was said to be so good in battle that even if Saito shot, his bullet would just get countered by her precision).
> 
> And a multi ton robot stepping on Motoko doesn't necessarily compare with the piercing force of a bullet but it does show that one or two bullets isn't going to do anything. And Motoko is hardly sedimentary in battle that one would be able to get multiple shots on her. If anything she was shown to have ridiculous leg strength as she was able to jump out from a window and proceed to the top of the building by systematically jumping in between two buildings. She definitely has enough of a burst speed in combat to keep a few bullets off of her.
> 
> ...



Considering the chief has experience, speed, reflexes, and strength on her.
Excluding the fact that he is extremely stealthy. Oh that brings up a point. how good are Makoto's sensors? does she have any? Its been awhile since I saw GITS and  2nd GIG

I'm calling bullshit on this Zomg you can't hack her she has modez! . The fact that you think an AI light years ahead of what anyone in the GITS-verse has ever dreamed of can't hack her because she is in a magical "mode "astounds me.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> How would Chief have a clear advantage in a firefight? Motoko is an extremely smart battle tactician as proved countless times during the series (especially the episode where they showed the past of Saito, the sniper. Where Motoko was said to be so good in battle that even if Saito shot, his bullet would just get countered by her precision).



It's the same advantage shields provides Chief in the game.  Basically he can afford to expose himself a bit to kill a few guys, dance around a little afterwards to get his shields back up and make another go at it.  That's something Motoko cannot do.

The flashback was told in the context of a poker game and may been a complete fabrication.  Though would you mind explaining the difference between _an extremely smart tactician_ and merely a smart one?  



> And a multi ton robot stepping on Motoko doesn't necessarily compare with the piercing force of a bullet but it does show that one or two bullets isn't going to do anything. And Motoko is hardly sedimentary in battle that one would be able to get multiple shots on her. If anything she was shown to have ridiculous leg strength as she was able to jump out from a window and proceed to the top of the building by systematically jumping in between two buildings. She definitely has enough of a burst speed in combat to keep a few bullets off of her.



In a gun running battle with the Chief, who is canonically "lucky", one good hit is all he needs to put Motoko down for good.


----------



## Gig (Jan 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Kuze was using a special high end model.  They were rather surprised by him and *couldn't keep up at all*, despite his body having worn out a bit with age.  You'll have to prove Motoko's is at least as good as his was.  *Simply stating Motoko's body is state of the art doesn't prove anything as to it's capabilities or nature.*
> 
> And even if one bullet is neglible, the point still stands that the Chief has the advantage in a firefight.  Also the mech stomp doesn't prove a resistance to bullets.  Motoko's skeleton could handle the load, nothing more.  Obviously it didn't effect things like muscles or motor fuctions as a bullet hitting the right place would.





> couldn't keep up at all


Mokoto fort him in melee using a handgun while he had a sword and she completely out manoeuvred him. 



> Simply stating Motoko's body is state of the art doesn't prove anything as to it's capabilities or nature


She states it her self in one of the episodes it is one of the reasons she works for section 9 because she get's all the latest military grade prosthetics and maintenance for free. 

I see you did not reply about the video where she dodges automatic machine gun fire. 

Mokoto’s leg strength here she prevents an attack helicopter from flying away just think about how much strain there would be on her body. (2:15) watch it here!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 15, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Considering the chief has experience, speed, reflexes, and strength on her.
> Excluding the fact that he is extremely stealthy. Oh that brings up a point. how good are Makoto's sensors? does she have any? Its been awhile since I saw GITS and  2nd GIG



How does Chief have better speed and reflexes? 

And are you saying Chief is more stealthy than someone who has active camouflage? 

What do you mean Motoko's sensors? 



> I'm calling bullshit on this Zomg you can't hack her she has modez! . The fact that you think an AI light years ahead of what anyone in the GITS-verse has ever dreamed of can't hack her because she is in a magical "mode "astounds me.



Merely stating that the tech is "light-years" ahead and could automatically hack into Motoko is nothing but a fallacious statement. Either concretely prove that it can or it has no meaning. 

Motoko specifically had autistic mode or whatever it was called, which basically shuts herself from all outside interferences. It's like to trying to hack someone when they don't have internet. 




Wesley said:


> It's the same advantage shields provides Chief in the game.  Basically he can afford to expose himself a bit to kill a few guys, dance around a little afterwards to get his shields back up and make another go at it.  That's something Motoko cannot do.



Yeah, that's something Motoko can't do but she has active camouflage which the Chief doesn't as far as I can remember (without the aid of other items). 

Though I don't understand why you seem to be working under the assumption that Motoko is stationary and is making no effort to dodge. 



> The flashback was told in the context of a poker game and may been a complete fabrication.  Though would you mind explaining the difference between _an extremely smart tactician_ and merely a smart one?



It was actually implied in the end when Saito actually did have a straight flush(I don't know technical term since I'm not a big poker guy) and the Tachikomas were commenting on the fact that he wasn't lying. 



> In a gun running battle with the Chief, who is canonically "lucky", one good hit is all he needs to put Motoko down for good.



Mind explaining where you got this? 

Kuze alone was unphased by bullets so why does Motoko subject to this again?


----------



## Gig (Jan 15, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> I'm calling bullshit on this Zomg you can't hack her she has modez! . The fact that you think an AI light years ahead of what anyone in the GITS-verse has ever dreamed of can't hack her because she is in a magical "mode "astounds me.



I?m sorry Ulfgar are you assuming just because they have FTL ships that all there other tech is better as well?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Mokoto fort him in melee using a handgun while he had a sword and she completely out manoeuvred him.



Kuze wasn't particularly interested in hurting anyone, and he effortless escaped by jumping to the roof.  Mokoto didn't follow suit.



> She states it her self in one of the episodes it is one of the reasons she works for section 9 because she get's all the latest military grade prosthetics and maintenance for free.



And Batou seemed to think Kuze would have an advantage due to his body.  Batou doesn't get the latest military grade bodies?  



> I see you did not reply about the video where she dodges automatic machine gun fire.



Nice acrobatics, but the guy missed at pointblank range.



> Mokoto’s leg strength here she prevents an attack helicopter from flying just think about how much strain there would be on her body. (2:15) watch it here!



Looks like he put his whole body into the effort and the building helped quite a bit.



> Yeah, that's something Motoko can't do but she has active camouflage which the Chief doesn't as far as I can remember (without the aid of other items).
> 
> Though I don't understand why you seem to be working under the assumption that Motoko is stationary and is making no effort to dodge.



He's fought guys with both active camo and shields.  Didn't do them much good.  And you seem to be under assumption that Motoko is a bullet-proof gun-katatise.  Motoko is, sorry to say, no Madlax.  



> Mind explaining where you got this?
> 
> Kuze alone was unphased by bullets so why does Motoko subject to this again?



It's in the novels.  Aside from being the group appointented "leader" of the Spartans, he's the luckiest, even though some of the others are smarter, faster, or stronger than he is.

Again, Kuze's body is special and they were surprised when he kept going like he did.  They didn't know what the deal with him was until later when they found out his identity.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 15, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> I?m sorry Ulfgar are you assuming just because they have FTL ships that all there other tech is better as well?



Considering standard civilian computers are all quantum computers capable of trillions of computations per second and the fact that Cortana herself can do 10's of Quadrillions of computations per second While multi tasking. Yes.


----------



## Gig (Jan 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Kuze wasn't particularly interested in hurting anyone, and he effortless escaped by jumping to the roof.  Mokoto didn't follow suit.


Mokoto was helping the prime minister and Batou followed easiy enough 



Wesley said:


> And Batou seemed to think Kuze would have an advantage due to his body.  Batou doesn't get the latest military grade bodies?


 No because he is not full Cyborg he is only partially Cybanetic but he doe's get the latest prosthetics that is why he could feel pain when Kuze broke his leg as he can’t switch of his nerves.



Ulfgar said:


> Considering standard civilian computers are all quantum computers capable of trillions of computations per second and the fact that Cortana herself can do 10's of Quadrillions of computations per second While multi tasking. Yes.


Do you have proof of this?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 15, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> Considering standard civilian computers are all quantum computers capable of trillions of computations per second and the fact that Cortana herself can do 10's of Quadrillions of computations per second While multi tasking. Yes.



Basically, even if the Major manages to hide on the net, odds are Cortana has already EATEN THE ENTIRE THING.

You're going have to prove Batou isn't full prosethtic.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 15, 2008)

*agrees with haterade and believes there is a stalemate*


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 16, 2008)

This goes to the chief.

John without the armor would be enough to give the Major trouble. His bones are covered in metal making them almost unbreakable. His strength was enough to puch hole in combat armor worn by their trainers. His speed is enough see things in almost bullet time fashion. Now all this is without the armor.

With Armor on John has the strength to press tons and can flip cars and move tanks without pushing himself. His speed is increased to the point that with cortana's help he could deflect a missile with his bare hands and his shields are where enough to survive planetfall into some trees.


Also when it comes to expireance the Chief was raiding military camps and stealing flags while dodging live ammo because the soliders where tired of losing to kids at the age the Major was still playing with dolls.

Also the Major had better not dare leave stand alone mode or cortana would rape her mind. 

Cortana picked apart covenant A.I. and the absorbed it's abilities in order to make copies of herself. Cortona held off the Gravemind and managed to send messages to John and the Arbiter. Cortana jacked a covenant crusier and took over in very little time then in even less time while being fired upon by other ships rewrote the code for the weapons systems and hyper drive in a better fashion than the covenant ever did. Hacked into the military computers with ease and reassigned a general who tried to have john killed to the front lines.

Last but not least she is very protective of her man.


----------



## Red (Jan 16, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> LOL what proof that she can't be hacked by Cortana please.


Do you know what stand alone mode means?





Wesley said:


> You're going have to prove Batou isn't full prosethtic.


Watch GITS and it's pretty much explained. He's a cyborg.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> He's fought guys with both active camo and shields.  Didn't do them much good.  And you seem to be under assumption that Motoko is a bullet-proof gun-katatise.  Motoko is, sorry to say, no Madlax.



And Motoko's fought opponents with cybernetic armor. Does that mean she can beat everyone with a cybernetic armor? That's what you're implying with your active camo argument.

I'm working under the assumption that Motoko is at least a decent fighter that doesn't stand in one place and wait for her opponent to do everything. I said she could take one or two bullets. Bullet proof never crossed my mind.  



> It's in the novels.  Aside from being the group appointented "leader" of the Spartans, he's the luckiest, even though some of the others are smarter, faster, or stronger than he is.
> 
> Again, Kuze's body is special and they were surprised when he kept going like he did.  They didn't know what the deal with him was until later when they found out his identity.



Lucky is what we refer to as P.I.S. So there that goes. 

Kuze's body was special but considering Motoko was actually fighting him evenly at one point, I don't see why it's out of the realm of possibility that they're somewhat on the same level.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Mokoto was helping the prime minister and Batou followed easiy enough
> 
> No because he is not full Cyborg he is only partially Cybanetic but he doe's get the latest prosthetics that is why he could feel pain when Kuze broke his leg as he can?t switch of his nerves.
> 
> ...



For civilian computers, Contact Harvest, for Cortana, First strike. oh yeah that reminds me, does makoto have anything that transmits or receives using the EM spectrum? Like a radio or something?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

Mr.Despair said:


> Watch GITS and it's pretty much explained. He's a cyborg.



So is Motoko.  So is everyone with a prosthetic.  What exactly of Batou is not a prosethic?



> And Motoko's fought opponents with cybernetic armor. Does that mean she can beat everyone with a cybernetic armor? That's what you're implying with your active camo argument.



You're putting words into my mouth.  Between the shields and Chief's experience, active-camo is not that great an advantage.

Come to think of it, the Chief has an enoromous mass/strength ratio to Motoko, more than 10 to 1 probably.  Motoko's supposed to be a viable sexual partner for non-prosthetics.  That would mean he can't weigh much more than a real woman would, otherwise the partner would be crushed.  

Motoko's only chance is a shoot out that can't be won.


----------



## Gig (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Basically, even if the Major manages to hide on the net, odds are Cortana has already EATEN THE ENTIRE THING.
> 
> You're going have to prove Batou isn't full prosethtic.


Here you go



icemaster143 said:


> This goes to the chief.
> 
> 
> John without the armor would be enough to give the Major trouble. His bones are covered in metal making them almost unbreakable. His strength was enough to puch hole in combat armor worn by their trainers. His speed is enough see things in almost bullet time fashion. Now all this is without the armor.



What now this is just biased Mokoto's entire body is made of reinforced metal and she can switch off her ability to feel pain with out his powered armour chief would get owned hard as he loses his regenerating shield. Also she is not going to be standing still and allow her self to get punched. 



icemaster143 said:


> Also the Major had better not dare leave stand alone mode or cortana would rape her mind.
> Last but not least she is very protective of her man.


I don't even know why you people are argueing about cortana being in this all I remember happening was some one asked the OP if chief get's her and he never replied.


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> I don't even know why you people are argueing about cortana being in this all I remember happening was some one asked the OP if chief get's her and he never replied.



My fault 
I thought I did but I guess it was in the last thread I made (the mods closed it).
The Chief DOESNT get Cortana. But I still dont think she can hax her anyway.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, that was me asking the question.

Anyway, if Cortana isn't with MC, he probably loses.

Maybe if you just had Cortana act to make sure the Major couldn't control the armor of MC?


----------



## Gig (Jan 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Yeah, that was me asking the question.
> 
> Anyway, if Cortana isn't with MC, he probably loses.
> 
> Maybe if you just had Cortana act to make sure the Major couldn't control the armor of MC?



He already restricted Mokoto from hacking


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

That doesn't prove anything.  It's obviously a joke mixed in with an explanation as to what cyborgs and prosthetics are.  On a sidenote, I also found the whole thing in rather poor taste.  

And the Major's body is not made out of metal.  Motoko doesn't weigh enough for that.


----------



## Ax_ (Jan 16, 2008)

But isn't there other things the Major could do against MC, if Cortana isn't there to protect him?
OR give him some advise, if need be?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> But isn't there other things the Major could do against MC, if Cortana isn't there to protect him?
> OR give him some advise, if need be?



Could the Major hack his suit you mean?  Probably not.  It'd be like a foreign language without a reference.  It's not like when Motoko hacks, it's done simply by thinking about what he wants done.  There's actual work involved with computers and androids assisting with the Hacking.


----------



## Gig (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> That doesn't prove anything.  It's obviously a joke mixed in with an explanation as to what cyborgs and prosthetics are.  On a sidenote, I also found the whole thing in rather poor taste.
> 
> And the Major's body is not made out of metal.  Motoko doesn't weigh enough for that.


Because you don’t like the scan doe’s not make it less credible there is a reason he used Batou in the demonstration guess what it is.




Ax_ said:


> But isn't there other things the Major could do against MC, if Cortana isn't there to protect him?
> OR give him some advise, if need be?



Why should chief get a 3rd party advantage like that


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Because you don?t like the scan doe?s not make it less credible there is a reason he used Batou in the demonstration guess what it is.



It doesn't have any storyline context.  I'm asking you to find something else, as that page isn't satisfactory.  It'd be a shame if Batou, practically the only character in the whole series I liked, didn't get any detailed character developement and background.



> Why should chief get a 3rd party advantage like that



He doesn't really need it to tear Motoko limb from limb anyway.


----------



## Red (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> So is Motoko.  So is everyone with a prosthetic.  What exactly of Batou is not a prosethic?


A cyborg still has organic components hence the name _cyborg._ Not only that in his wiki article they mention that "Parts" of his body are implants not "All.


> Batou had served in a military special forces team before entering Section 9. Most of his body is comprised of cybernetic prosthetics. Despite the fact that exercise will do his cybernetic body parts no benefits, Batou lifts weights as a hobby.


----------



## Gig (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> It doesn't have any storyline context.  I'm asking you to find something else, as that page isn't satisfactory.  It'd be a shame if Batou, practically the only character in the whole series I liked, didn't get any detailed character developement and background.


 So your saying that masamune shirow is wrong and that batou is full cyborg?



Wesley said:


> He doesn't really need it to tear Motoko limb from limb anyway.


You say that as if Mokoto is just going to stand there like a statue. She has displayed better reaction times speed and agility that the chief she is not going to allow him to touch her. 

Wesley all you do is go on about how chief wins because he is better at every thing even though you have no proof you say he is faster stronger smarter yet you have not posted any evidence to back up any of this.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> So your saying that masamune shirow is wrong and that batou is full cyborg?
> 
> 
> You say that as if Mokoto is just going to stand there like a statue. She has displayed better reaction times speed and agility that the chief she is not going to allow him to touch her.
> ...



What, Makoto has bitchslapped hypersonic missiles out of the way and has a reaction time measures in nanoseconds? Makoto can run at 70+ mph and has greater acceleration than your average sports car?


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> So your saying that masamune shirow is wrong and that batou is full cyborg?



I'm asking for details. 



> You say that as if Mokoto is just going to stand there like a statue. She has displayed better reaction times speed and agility that the chief she is not going to allow him to touch her.



Even if Motoko threw himself bodily at the Chief, it wouldn't even budge him.  He weighs too much, he's too strong, and his durability is too high.  There's nothing Motoko can do HxH and the shields and armor give it to the Chief in a firefight.



> Wesley all you do is go on about how chief wins because he is better at every thing even though you have no proof you say he is faster stronger smarter yet you have not posted any evidence to back up any of this.



Didn't say he was better at everything.  Motoko can probably jump higher, though I don't think Motoko is faster at a run.


----------



## Gig (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Even if Motoko threw *himself* bodily at the Chief, it wouldn't even budge him.  He weighs too much, he's too strong, and his durability is too high.  There's nothing Motoko can do HxH and the shields and armor give it to the Chief in a firefight.



Not this Mokoto being a guy shit again just drop it Wesley. 

Mokoto is not going to just let chief shot her with a gun she doe’s take cover she’s not some alien that is either to stupid to take cover or to arrogant to take cover she’s smart like most black ops/counter terrorists and takes cover.  



Wesley said:


> Didn't say he was better at everything.  Motoko can probably jump higher, though I don't think Motoko is faster at a run.





Ulfgar said:


> What, Makoto has bitchslapped hypersonic missiles out of the way and has a reaction time measures in nanoseconds? Makoto can run at 70+ mph and has greater acceleration than your average sports car?


It would be nice if you posted some proof of him doing this and proving that the missile is hypersonic.

Manga Mokoto can easily move faster than 70+ Mp/h she did stop a projectile moving around 130mph/193km/h  

I have also noticed that there both using UNSC weapons making this an easy win for Mokoto considering that an BR55 Battle Rifle only takes 4 well placed shots to kill a fully shielded and armoured Spartan 2 according to link the OP gave. Also the SRS99C-S2 AM Sniper Rifle can kill a Spartan 2 in 1 head shot even with there shield and with Mokoto’s level of accuracy that should be easy. 

She hits a guy in the head 3 times with perfect accuracy (1:40)


She hits a guy falling in the foot with perfect accuracy 


There is also the simulation that saito talked about but even if we don’t accept that as a feat she is still very consistent with her accuracy though out ghost in the shell.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Not this Mokoto being a guy shit again just drop it Wesley.



I'm not arguing it.  It's just what I believe.



> Mokoto is not going to just let chief shot her with a gun she doe?s take cover she?s not some alien that is either to stupid to take cover or to arrogant to take cover she?s smart like most black ops/counter terrorists and takes cover.



Right.  Of course.  Motoko is bullet proof. 



> It would be nice if you posted some proof of him doing this and proving that the missile is hypersonic.



I think the hypersonic part might be hyperbole, no pun intended.  I'd have to check the novel for quotes.  You want me to?



> Manga Mokoto can easily move faster than 70+ Mp/h she did stop a projectile moving around 130mph/193km/h



You'll have to prove that.  



> I have also noticed that there both using UNSC weapons making this an easy win for Mokoto considering that an BR55 Battle Rifle only takes 4 well placed shots to kill a fully shielded and armoured Spartan 2 according to link the OP gave. Also the SRS99C-S2 AM Sniper Rifle can kill a Spartan 2 in 1 head shot even with there shield and with Mokoto?s level of accuracy that should be easy.



Four well placed shots=four bursts about a second apart, and that's from multi-player anyway.  The sniper rifle is something else as we know Linda was able to take out Elites with a single shot.  On the other hand, Elites aren't as tough as the Chief is and Linda's freakin' hax with a Sniper Rifle.

Chief's ran through forests and cities full of snipers.  He knows how to keep himself from being overly exposed.  Too bad for Motoko missing would be a death sentence, and that's exactly what would happen in all likelihood.  A miss.



> *She a guy* falling in the foot with perfect accuracy



Looks like you're starting to be convinced.


----------



## Gig (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Right.  Of course.  Motoko is bullet proof.


I said she would take cover and she is bullet proof to low powered weapons it is stated at the end of the movie and unfortunately for me the movie is the only thing I can not get you clips from to prove it. 



Wesley said:


> You'll have to prove that


The speed of the projectile is on the scan you fool



Wesley said:


> Looks like you're starting to be convinced.



Corrupting my words Wesley how low have you sunk  
I will never believe your lies


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Not this Mokoto being a guy shit again just drop it Wesley.
> 
> Mokoto is not going to just let chief shot her with a gun she doe?s take cover she?s not some alien that is either to stupid to take cover or to arrogant to take cover she?s smart like most black ops/counter terrorists and takes cover.
> 
> ...



1.  It helps to read the respect thread. Hate's Spartan Respect thread
2. MC's shields are shown to be stronger than this, not to mention MJOLNIR is totally bulletproof to small-arms. Things in the game are weakened down massively, so that it is actually a game. 

3. Considering how Modern AT Missiles are near hypersonic levels of speed, and being missiles, accelerate quickly, and how it was fired from a Ground attack fighter flying at supersonic speeds, I think its safe to safe it was going at hypersonic speeds.


----------



## Gig (Jan 16, 2008)

Ulfgar said:


> 1.  It helps to read the respect thread. Hate's Spartan Respect thread
> 2. MC's shields are shown to be stronger than this, not to mention MJOLNIR is totally bulletproof to small-arms. Things in the game are weakened down massively, so that it is actually a game.
> 
> 3. Considering how Modern AT Missiles are near hypersonic levels of speed, and being missiles, accelerate quickly, and how it was fired from a Ground attack fighter flying at supersonic speeds, I think its safe to safe it was going at hypersonic speeds.



I never knew there was a respect thread my bad

He can't do that in this match because he needed cortana to do it and he don't get her in this fight.

Fine if he is immune to small arms she uses the Spartan laser or the rocket launcher.


----------



## Ulfgar (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> I never knew there was a respect thread my bad
> 
> He can't do that in this match because he needed cortana to do it and he don't get her in this fight.
> 
> Fine if he is immune to small arms she uses the Spartan laser or the rocket launcher.



Does she have these on her at the time? I think not.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

The missle was traveling around 500 and 900 mph, as it was stated to be more than ten times as fast as the Chief.  We don't know for sure how fast the Chief is and if the quote was made in the context of him running while in armor.  Although the missle feat was only possible with the help of Cortana.  Without her, he would have had to dodge the missle, instead of taking it head on and slapping it aside.

I'm asking how fast Motoko can run.


----------



## Gig (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> The missle was traveling around 500 and 900 mph, as it was stated to be more than ten times as fast as the Chief.  We don't know for sure how fast the Chief is and if the quote was made in the context of him running while in armor.  Although the missle feat was only possible with the help of Cortana.  Without her, he would have had to dodge the missle, instead of taking it head on and slapping it aside.
> 
> I'm asking how fast Motoko can run.



Don't know how fast she can run I have a scan of her getting from one end of a town to an other fast but it don't give any speed indications on the scan would you like to see it any way.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

Xellos Metallium said:


> Don't know how fast she can run I have a scan of her getting from one end of a town to an other fast but it don't give any speed indications on the scan would you like to see it any way.



Sure, why not?  Maybe I can figure something out from it even if it doesn't have any figures.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Jan 16, 2008)

The Chief can defeat Kusanagi without the armor.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 16, 2008)

Sesshoumaru said:


> The Chief can defeat Kusanagi without the armor.



That's what I'm thinking as well.  He still doesn't have the convinence of simply turning off pain receptors and he probably doesn't have as redundant a body, but I think performance-wise he's got it sinched.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wesley said:


> That's what I'm thinking as well.  He still doesn't have the convinence of simply turning off pain receptors and he probably doesn't have as redundant a body, but I think performance-wise he's got it sinched.



Screw pain receptors.

Remember when they first encountered hunters and one of the spartans arm got blasted off.

The guy didn't scream, he didn't pass out from shock, He got up and kept fighting and managed with the help of others to shove that hunter into the pit.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 16, 2008)

Major takes this one.
Hot momma.


----------

